
O'Reilly Radar:  Startup Centers - mattjaynes
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/06/startup_centers.html
======
yaacovtp
I'd love to see a mashup of O'Reilly's list of cities with the locations of
funding applications sent to VCs. You could throw in another one with all the
YC/Techstars applicants.

~~~
mattjaynes
Good idea - that would be really interesting to see.

